# Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder



## vermesser (14. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

allerorten und immer wieder liest man von der wahnsinnig fängigen und tollen Drop Shot Methode...allerdings vorrangig auf Barsche. Nun sind kleine und mittelgroße Barsche eher nicht meine Zielfische, große fang ich öfter mal nebenbei auch beim Hechtangeln. Ansonsten hilft immer noch ein Tauwurmbündel :q !
Da ich einen See mit gutem Zanderbestand vor der Tür hab, meine Frage: Wie, mit welchen Ködern, an welchen Stellen angel ich mit Drop Shot auf Zander? Was brauch ich dafür? 
Mit normalem Gummiangeln und der Faulzenzermethode fang ich schon ganz gut, aber es schadet ja nicht, einen weiteren Trumpf in der Tasche zu haben. Was ist der Vor- bzw. Nachteil gegenüber normalem Gummiangeln.
Also haut mal in dei Tasten.


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

angelst du vom Boot oder vom Ufer. Ein Nachtteil ist, dass es sich nicht so gut zum Absuchen eines Gewässers eignet, da man den Köder doch relativ langsam führt. Widerrum ist es aber evtl. ein Vorteil wenn du sicher weißt wo Zander stehen, da kannst du die Montage ja wunderschön an den Hot Spots hopsen lassen. 

Was du dafür brauchst? Mit Sicherheit erstmal keine Extrarute und Rolle. Du brauchst ein paar Köder und Offsethaken, Bleie evtl auch kann man aber auch anders testen. Schau doch mal ich meine dropshot.de, da kannst du dir viele gute Einbliche verschaffen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## vermesser (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ich angle sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer, je nach Zeit.

Jedenfalls danke erstmal, die Seite guck ich mir nochmal in Ruhe an.


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

vom Boot aus z.B an den Winterplätzen oder sonstigen Kanten ist das sicher ein gute Sache. Was auch sehr gut ist falls du es noch nicht machst, ist ein Fireball mit totem Köderfisch, funzt manchmal wenn sie auf Gummi nicht wollen wunderbar. Und das macht auch nicht jeder, könnte also auch noch eine Geheimwaffe sein.


----------



## vermesser (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Hört sich erstmal gut an, bis zum Winter is ja noch hin.

Was für ne Rute wäre von Länger und Wurfgewicht sowie Charakteristik fürs Zander Drop Shot zu empfehlen?

Und was für Köder??


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

kommt ganz drauf an ob du damit vom ufer oder vom boot ausangelst. vom boot aus so kurz wie möglich. vom ufer so lang wie möglich ;-) 

ich fische eine 2 meter drop shot rute vom boot und von stegen oder nah am ufer. sonst eine 2,70 spinnrute mit weicherer spitze für weitere distanzen.

grundsätzlich sollte sie ein starkes rückrat haben (grad zum zanderfischen) und eine raltiv sensible spitze. 

ich würds am anfang einfach mal mit einer vorhandenen spinnrute testen, dafür braucht man nicht zwingend eine wo "dropshot" draufsteht.


----------



## vermesser (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Gut, dann nehm ich zunächst meine "alte", zum Faulenzen etwas zu weiche Zanderrute! Die passt dann wohl!
So, und jetzt die entscheidenden Fragen: Wann ist Drop Shot günstiger? Wie genau führt man den Köder? Und uns allem, was für Köder? Gibts sowas wie den Kopyto beim Gummiangeln, der häufig fängt, auch fürs Zander Drop Shot?


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

zu den Führungstechniken lese auf der genannten Seite und schaue dir Videos an, das ist so nicht so einfach zu erklären finde ich. Auf der Seite stehen auch viele Köder.
Ich denke wenn du so einen guten Allroundköder meinst, dann wirst du mit dem Fin-S-Fish von Lunker City gut fahren.


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*



vermesser schrieb:


> So, und jetzt die entscheidenden Fragen: Wann ist Drop Shot günstiger? Wie genau führt man den Köder?



Es gibt viele Situationen wo dropshot "günstiger" ist.

du kannst halt stellen intensiver befischen wie z.b. beim faulenzen weil du auf der stelle stehen bleiben kannst oder nur minimale zupfer machen kannst. grade löcher und kuhlen und kanten kannst du effektiver befischen. muss aber nicht immer besser sein, manchmal stehen die fische nicht auf den "langsamen" köder...

wofür ich es auch super finde sind flache buhnen im fluss, in dem fall hier am rhein. wo leichte köpfe nix bringen weil zu starke strömung und schwere köpfe dauergrundkontakt bescheren... hier kann ich mit schweren bleien arbeiten und bin trotzdem immer mit meinem köder kurz ÜBER grund...


----------



## vermesser (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ok, danke Euch! Woraus macht Ihr das Vorfach, wie groß wählt Ihr den Köder und den Haken? Ich hätte recht dicke Mono genommen, Haken so 2/0 oder 3/0 und den Köder so 10-12 cm? Wie lang wählt Ihr das Vorfach?


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Servus,

ich verwende zum Zander-Shotten normale Mono (klar) mit wenig Dehnung in den Durchmessern 0,30-0,35mm .....

Das Vorfach darf gerne zw 1-1,50m lang sein 

Als Köder wohl der Klassiker Lunker City Fin-S 4" und 5"

Offset ist ok - aber ich würde sofern es geht meist nur mir Nosehook Einzelhaken in passender Größe Fischen. Gerade die langen Offset-Halen (4/0 und größer) nehmen den Fins die Aktion doch ganz schön...


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Wo sollte der Haken denn optimal sitzen? Nicht wie beim Gummifisch irgendwo in der Mitte? Hakt das denn?


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

ich persönlich fische gummis bis 7 oder 8 cm "nosehooked", alles größere am offsethaken, aber auch grad nur so groß, dass der köder noch spielen kann. frag mich nicht nach den hakengrößen, ich hab immer verschiedene dabei und bastel den entsprechend passenden dran...

und ja... das hakt! meist knallen die sich die gummis bis nach anno dazumal rein! egal ob zander oder barsch...

ach ja... falls du viele hechte hast bei euch, es gibt auch ne dropshot montage mit stahl als oberes vorfachstück. kannst auch bei dropshot.de anschauen.


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Also wie wäre es mit dem: http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...fish--5----12-5-cm---ice-shad--10-stueck.html oder zu groß? Und dann auf so´nen Haken: http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...et-wide-gap---groesse--3-0-----3-stueck.html? 

Das ist ja ne preiswerte Angelei...


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*





ideal zum Drop Shot


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Bei den Fin-S musst du aufpassen. Die hatten früher alle eine Bauchtasche, damit man die schön am Offset Haken Fischen kann.....

Seit 2011 scheint es die nur noch Ohne Bauchtausche zu geben. Da macht es sinn, den Köder durchaus am Baun ein zu ritzen:

Anbei mal eine Auswahl meiner fängigen Barsch/Zander Köder:

Bass Assassin 4" Shad:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-Shad

LC Fin-S 4" & 5": 
http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-Fin-S-Fish

Scatter Shad:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-SALTY-BITES-Scatter-Shad

Pin Tail Shad (4-5"): 
http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-SALTY-BITES-Scatter-Shad

Besonders wuselig auf Barsch und Zander:

Drop Shot Ringer Worms:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-Drop-Shot-Ringer


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Das ist doch mal eine schöne Auswahl.

Bei uns im See fangen beim Faulenzen häufig chartreuse und fluo-gelb...nimmt man bei Drop Shot die gleichen Farben oder aufgrund der sehr langsamen Köderführung eher naturfarbene?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Kommt auf euer Gewässer an ....

Droph Shot fische ich gerne in Winter. Da sind unser Vereinssee und auch der Rhein meist glas klar.... da nehme ich gerne Naturfarben die eben Weissfische imitieren etc.

Wenn eure Gewässer trübe sind, dass sowas wie Gelb etc, immer gut ... kommt eben aufs Gewässer usw an.


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Du solltest die Ködergröße (wie beim jigggen auch) ein wenig der vorhandenen Beute anpassen. 

Ich kenne ne DS Spezi der sobad die Brutfische Beute größe erreicht haben sehr viele Zander und dicke Barsche auf die 7cm Jörg Strelow`s Nr.1 fängt, wohl gemrkt alles im Rhein:m

Meine Favoriten am DS sind jedoch die Hairy Mary von Quantum und der Scattertail von Camo-Tackle. 

Markus


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ok, also alles wie immer...Farbe und Größe je nach Gewässer und Sichtigkeit...und im Zweifel einfach mal das Gegenteil versuchen  !

Mal schauen, wann ich den ersten ernsthaften Versuch starte...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Wie gesagt - um Strecke zu machen ist Drop Shot nichts. Man kann das Rig auch Jiggen - aber der Sinn ist es ja, den Köder mega lange im Sichtbereich des Räubers "wirken" zu lassen....

Droph Shot ist ideal, wenn du Spots wie Bootsstege, Anlegeplätze, Brücken oder sowas gezielt beangeln willst.

Meine ersten Versuche im Rhein mit DS an der Steinpackung waren leider total fürn Polo... die schlanken Bleie haben jede Ritze in der Steinpackung gefunden.....


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Mir gehts vor allem um eine Kante mit Kraut an und über der sich der Kleinfisch tummelt...hinter dieser Kante, auf ziemlich sauberem Kies- und Steingrund, stehen die Zander. Mit dieser Stelle gibts zwei Probleme...sie liegt auf ziemlich äußerster Wurfweite und der Köder ist nur wenige Sekunden im fängigen Bereich, eh er im Kraut hängt und nicht fängt...

Dafür müsste diese Methode doch recht brauchbar sein, oder???

Bei Hängern dürfte man bei dieser Methode doch meist nur das Blei verlieren, oder?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Mit dem passenden Gewicht sollte es klappen - durch den "Ausleger" flieg der Kram aber nicht so gut, wie ein Shad am Bleikopf... das muss dir klar sein.

Ob sich in deinem Fall vllt nicht doch ein Weedless-Softjerk anbieten würde?


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ob sich in deinem Fall vllt nicht doch ein Weedless-Softjerk anbieten würde?



Hör mir auf mit diesem Schxxx :r !! Damit hab ich letztes Jahr auf Hecht experimentiert...nachdem die Hechte so 15:0 #qführten und wirklich alle ausstiegen oder nicht richtig gehakt waren, hab ich das in die Ecke gefeuert...das ist die Methode schlechthin zum Fische gucken (viele Bisse) aber nicht zum Fangen. Und wenn ich da wieder einen Angsthake antüdel ist der Effekt weg...ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, der Kram hakt auf Zander noch schlechter...


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Noch mal zu den Fin-S Ködern. Die 5 inch Köder haben alle eine Bauchtasche, die 4er haben keine! Ich fische ausnahmslos den 4er, denn auch die großen Zander ballern sich den rein und man fängt auf dem 4er schneller kapitale Barsche. Einfach Nosehooking und gut is. Offset habe ich auch schon probiert, aber da war die Fehlbissrate einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Wenn du DS mit Offset Haken fischst - wirst du auch den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss haben.... das ist eben so  Ich schlage eigentlich beim Offset Haken eine gefühlte halbe Sekunde Zeitversetzt kräftig an... damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Genau so beim T-Rig mit Offsets...

Daher fische ich gerne Nose Hooked--- da hängt inzwischen eigentlich jeder Fisch....

@ Zander

Da muss ich nochmal daheim schauen - die 4er haben def. keine Bauchtasche mehr. Dachte die 5er haben auch keine mehr....


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Einfach Nosehooking und gut is



Wie groß ist der Haken dann und wo sitzt der Haken dann genau und richtig?

Zum Softjerk: Einzelne Fehlbisse verkrafte ich problemlos, aber wenn die Fehlbissrate bei 100% liegt, ist eine Methode einfach mal schlicht unbrauchbar...zumal ich lernen musste, daß auch Experten mehr Fische verlieren als fangen.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Bei Nosehooking einfach vorne den Haken durchstecken, sodass er noch gut greifen kann:

http://hookedforlife.ca/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Drop-Shot-Diagram.jpg

Manche ziehen den Haken auch ein wenig auf... muss man experimentieren


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Und dat funzt |bigeyes ??? Ok, ich vertrau da mal den Spezi. Welche Hakengröße, sollte das Verhältnis so wie auf dem Bild sein?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

ich wähl den Haken etwas kleiner.... ziehe den meistens wie nen Jig Kopf ein in den Gummi rein. ich mache also eher ne Head-Hooking 

Und JA! das funzt... der Zander muss anders als beim Jiggen einen fast schwerelosen Köder einsaugen.... daher hängen die auch meist sicher!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Als Haken benutze ich Karpfenhaken! 1. Viel günster als die DS-Haken;
2. Sau scharf!! Die Größe hängt natürlich von der Ködergröße ab! Aber mit Größe 4 kannste eigentlich nichts falsch machen!


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

4er Karpfenhaken für ca. 10cm lange Köder |bigeyes ? Ich muss mich wohl mehr umstellen, als ich dachte...da hätte ich normal beim Jiggen einen 2/0er oder 3/0er dran...puh.

Das Gewicht des Bleis ist für die Fängigkeit Wumpe, wenn ich das richtig sehe? Also nach Wurfweite und Rute optimieren?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ich nehme auch gerne Karpfenhaken die aber einen weiten Bogen haben 

Ok... 4er sind mir zu klein. Verwende 1er und 2er .... 4er-6er nur für kleine Worms / Insekten Nachbildungen oder die 2,5" Fin-S


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ich weiß doch, wie das endet...am Ende hab ich noch ne Box mit Ködern, zig Haken, Vorfachschnur...und weils nicht hundertpro ist, auch gleich noch ne neue Rute, an die bestimmt ne passende Rolle muss :q !

Zurück zum Thema: Ok, wenn das mit den kleinen Haken an so großen Köder funktioniert, versuch ich das auch so...

Wie groß wählt Ihr den Abstand zwischen Blei und Köder, damit der Gummi in "Zanderhöhe" schwebt?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Meine Standardwerte sind:

Vom ufer aus geworfen: 50-80cm

Vom Boot - vertikal etc.: 40-50cm


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

du kannst auch bei größeren ködern normale offset haken (keine widegap) oder standout haken nutzen. die sind (relativ) gerade. da kannst du dann den köder ein stück auf"fädeln", dann kuckt der haken oben raus und sitzt ein stückchen weiter hinten wie bei der nasenanköderung... das vermindert die fehlbissquote garantiert auch!

abstand zw. gummi und blei je nach dem wo der fisch steht oder ob ich werfe oder nicht... vertikal eigentlich nur 10-max. 20 cm über grund... geworfen deutlich höher! ab und an kommt es aber auch vor, dass die viecher nen halben meter oder höher stehen... das muss man meist ausprobieren...

gewicht des bleis ist meiner meinung nach völlig wurschd... ich fische lieber ein paar gramm mehr, weil ich damit besseren kontakt zum grund habe...


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Danke für die präzisen Auskünfte #6 !


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Noch ne ergänzende Frage: Wie handhabt Ihr das mit dem Anschlagen bei der Methode? Da scheints ja deutlich unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Du kannst auch  nen größeren Haken nehmen!!! Haken fallen ja auch unterschiedlich aus. Wichtig ist, dass sie (wie oben schon geschrieben) einen weiten Bogen haben.
Es gibt Angler, die warten noch ne Sekunde nach dem Biss, ich hab das versucht, aber ich kriege es nicht hin, da der Reflex bei mir einfach da ist.. Sobald was zuckt, gibts ne Kelle. Und einen Köder ohne Bleikopf knallt sich ein Zander sofort rein. Deshalb schlage ich sofort an.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

@vermesser, zanderzone: Beim DS ists definitiv besser die Extra- Sekunde zu warten! Deutlich mehr fisch wird hängen bleiben! Deswegen auch die weiche Spitze der Rute, damit sie möglichst nachgibt und die Fische den Köder besser einsaugen können!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*



> Noch mal zu den Fin-S Ködern. Die 5 Inch Köder haben alle eine Bauchtasche, die 4er haben keine! Ich fische ausnahmslos den 4er, denn auch die großen Zander ballern sich den rein und man fängt auf dem 4er schneller kapitale Barsche. Einfach Nosehooking und gut is. Offset habe ich auch schon probiert, aber da war die Fehlbissrate einfach zu hoch.


 
Ich muss das nochmal hoch holen. Also die neusten Fin-S (via Camo bestellt), haben in der 4 " und 5" Ausführung keine Bauchtaschen mehr! wer die Offset anködern will, muss neuerdings selber "schnitzen"....


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

OH, das wusste ich nicht. Finde ich ja noch viel besser, weil die Bauchtaschen mich bei den 5" ein bissel stören. Hab se deshalb immer zu geklebt.Besten Dank!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Zum jiggen super  Aber Offset sind die halt nicht mer zu dolle.... da muss man nun basteln....


----------



## vermesser (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Tipps und Anregungen! Da muss sich doch ein Zander mit verführen lassen!
Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie lang lasst Ihr den Köder an einer Stelle und wie weit versetzt Ihr, wenn nix beißt?


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

ich lasse die Montage an gespannter Schnur absinken und dann wackel/ schlage ich mit der Rutenspitze gefühlte 2-3sekunden in die Schnur. Immer so, dass ich das Blei nicht wegziehe.

Tut sich dabei nix, reichen 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen um das Blei zu verdriften


----------



## vermesser (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ok...und wie lang lasst Ihr den Köder tatsächlich an einer Stelle...bloß die 2-3 Sekunden und dann ne Kurbelumdrehung weiter...oder länger? Verzeiht die dummen Fragen, aber ich habe bisher noch nie mit Drop Shot geangelt (nur mit Wurm dran auf Barsch, aber das ist was anderes).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Moin,
hier noch ein Link zu versch.Führungstechniken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JLRYjenbHM

sowie eine sehr praktisch gehaltene Anleitung zur Montage an sich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6e-hN_DaGE&list=UUmOZRe-Lb3lXZ1BJwbE1lKw&index=1&feature=plcp

Ich lasse den Köder meist zwischen 10 und 30 Sek.auf der Stelle,passiert nix wird die Montage mit 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen versetzt.


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ich möchte angesichts der bevorstehenden Zandersaison mein Thema gern reaktivieren.
Ein paar Fische konnte ich schon erwischen...Hauptsächlich Barsche auf Wurm-Shot währende der Schonzeit, kleine Zander im Herbst und die Brassen und Güstern sind auch ganz wild auf Gummi- und richtige Würmer...hehe.
Da ich derzeit ein Sammelsurium von Ködern und Haken und so mein Eigen nenne, denke ich über die Anschaffung so einer Komplettbox hier nach: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...me/jackson-ds-box-zander-drop-shot/detail.jsf . Ist das was brauchbares oder überteuerter Schrott?


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ich halte nicht viel von diesen "Komplettboxen". Da ist mitunter nur die Hälfte von in "meinen Gewässern" nutzbar... Lieber 'ne leere Dose kaufen und mit ausgewählten sowie passenden Ködern, Haken und Bleien befüllen!
Ich kann bspw. mit Minigewichten < 10 g nix anfangen. Davon befanden sich jedoch eine Menge in einer der "Komplettboxen", die ich mal erworben hatte. Inzwischen sind diese jedoch eingeschmolzen und deutlich gewachsen!


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ok, ich habe mir jetzt selber was zusammen gestellt und ne Box finde ich noch.

Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, daß ne knallharte Rute hilfreich wäre...dieses Geschwabbel führt irgendwie zu Fehlbissen, kann das sein?


----------



## barschzanker (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

ich hab letzte saison im rhein mit ner greys PS 2,40m/40-80g gedropshotet. die rute ist ja auch eher von der straffen sorte und das ging ganz gut. hab alles gemerkt und auch nicht sonderlich viel fehlbisse gehabt. geht also auch. mit dem strömungsdruck ist so ne weiche DS spitze bestimmt eh schnell am anschlag und dann rennt der fisch auch direkt gegen das rückrad der rute. im stillwasser kanns gut sein, dass es da wieder ganz anders aussieht. hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Naja, was heisst "knallhart"? Du brauchst i. d. R. eine relativ weiche Spitze und viel Rückgrat. Mit "knallharter" Spitze, wie viele "Gummifischruten" sie haben, ist schlecht "dropshotten". Du hebst so immer das Blei mit an und hast relativ wenig bis gar kein Gefühl für den Köder an sich.
Daher hatte ich mir eine "Long Distance Dropshot-Rute" gegönnt (Balzer Allegra 2,70 m /bis 28 g), die sich hervorragend dafür eignet. Mitunter ginge auch 'ne Picker oder leichte Feeder - aber mit meiner Heavy-Feeder wäre das ein unögliches Vorhaben.


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Naja, ich bin von Haus aus Blechwerfer und Faulenzer...und irgendwie hatte ich bei Drop Shot mehr Fehlbisse, selbst auf Wurm...

Was kann man da tun?


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Verbessert es die Bissausbeute, wenn man die Montage mit Seitenarm bindet?


----------



## Passi82 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Dann kann es dir passieren das dein Köder das so wichtige Spiel nicht mehr hat und nur komisch irgendwo hängt.

Ich mach das nicht! Lieber den Haken mit Palomar oder Dropper Loop an FC Vorfach anbinden und gut ist es

Was auch immer hilft, wenn du einen Biss merkst dann senkst du die Rutenspitze ein wenig und gibst dem Fisch die Zeit den Köder zu nehmen und hebst dann erst an zum haken


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ok. Mein Paket fürs dropshotten is da und ab Samstag darf ich auch ganz offiziell auf Zander. Bis dahin werde ich wohl nochmal mit Wurm üben.

Was ich halt echt faszinierend finde, ist daß der Haken in den Ködern soweit vorn sitzt und trotzdem fassen soll...während man beim Jiggen am liebsten noch den Schwanz des Schwanzes mit einem Stinger abdeckt...


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Hallo Vermesser,

Dropshot ist ne tolle Sache, wenn man Fische an begrenzten Spots bis zur Weissglut treiben will - zum Suchen ist es aber nix, dann eher auf ein Texas Rig oder Carolina Rig umnsteigen.

Was deine Sache mit den Bissen angeht.... ich fische z.B mit ner Skeletor 2 , 240cm / 4-24Gr auf Barsch und Zander mit Dropshot... als Fein würde ich die auch nicht definieren... aber ich mag keine Wabbelruten (ähnlich wie du). Beim Biss ist es eig genau wie beim Faulenzen, dass du über die recht straffe Rute nen Biss spürst... dann gehe ich eig nur kurz mit der Rutenspitze zum Fisch hin -  bleibe aber auf Fühlung (kein Durchhängen der Schnur) und kurbel JE NACH HAKENART einfach an - oder setze einen leichten Anhieb.

Bei Nose-hooked köder, dreht sich die freiliegende Hakenspitze beim Ankurbeln + Anheben der Rute sofort ins Maul. Fischt man z.b Mit Offset Haken wegen Kraut/ Ästen etc. am Drop Shot Rig -  so nehme ich beim Biss Fühlung zum Fisch auf und schlage dennoch an. Denn meist geht nur so der Offset durch den Köder ins Fischmaul!

Achja... Nosehooking funzt desshalb so gut - da Barsch und Zander keinen Bleikopf mit einsaugen müssen. Der Köder ist quasi fast schwerelos und daher saugen sich die Stachler den Happen fast bis in die Magengrube!

PS: Aromatisierte Köder geben einem ca. 2-3sec mehr Zeit, den Anschlag zu setzen bzw. den Fisch anzukurbeln. Gerade armoatisierte Würmer, Krebsimitate etc. sind da ganz groß dabei!


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Kann man die Köder nachträglich aromatisieren und tunen?

Und ja, ich habe ein oder zwei sehr begrenzte Spots, wo man nicht suchen brauch, sondern die Fische nerven muss. Das geht mit normalen Gummis nur sehr begrenzt...

Ich werde vermutlich einfach meine Gutjahr Hi Lite nehmen...die hat 30 Gramm und ist ne super Zanderrute...die hat zu gehen für DS...dieses Geschwabbel is nicht meins, man muss da was merken...


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Nachträglich kann gehen... habe ich bisher auch nicht probiert - habe ich aber vor.

Im Aldi gibts zeit kurzem Zip-Lock Beutel. Die kleinsten sind über für solche Experimente.

ich werde das demnächst mit Würmern und ggf. Fin-S 4" testen. Der Handel bietet ja gerade aus der Karpfenecke viele Lockstoffe bzw. Dips in fischigen oder krebsigen Geschmäckern. Von Muschel, Monstercrap, Shrimp, Sardine, Tintenfisch sollte alles dabei sein.

Ich würde versuchen die Köder in ein paar ml von den Lockstoffen (achtung - keine hoch dosierten Flavours nehmen!), etwas Salz mit in die Tüte und die Köder darin etwas hin und her massieren und dann mal ein paar Tage drinnen liegen lassen.....


PS: Die Rute sollte erstmal fürs Antesten reichen. Dazu ne dünne Geflochtene (0,10 - 0,13mm) und etwas FC als Vorfach (sofern keine Hechte zu erwarten sind).

Achja... weniger Bewegung ist beim Dropshotten mehr 
Klar wird das nicht wie die von Werk aus geflavorten Köder sein, deren Weichplastik bereits mit dem Lockstoff getränkt wurde - aber etwas sollte der Kunsstoff dennoch vom Geruch aufnehmen.

Billiger gehts anscheinend mit gepressten Knoblauchzehen und etwas Salz, indem man die Köder einlegt. Angeblich sollen Zander so auf Knoblauch Gummis abfahren....


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Angetestet habe ich ja schon. Aber die Ergebnisse überzeugen nicht richtig.

Solang ich noch mit Kunstköder durfte, gab es gelegentlich Barsche und kleine Zander... Parallel beim Testen jedoch vernünftige Zander auf gefaulenzte Gummis, jedoch viel viel weniger Bisse und viel mehr Abrisse.

Andererseits funzt die Methode mit Wurm hervorragend auf Barsche und große Friedfische...also sie fängt durchaus.

Ich bin noch nicht so hundertpro zufrieden, sehe aber deutlich das Potential...

Wofür ist das Salz bei diesem selber aromatisieren?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Salz wirkt wie ein Geschmacksverstärker.... gesalzende Gummis gibts bereits viele..... Stippangler etc. mischen immer 1-2 Esslöffel Salz unters Futter.....

Den Fischen scheints wie uns Menschen zu gehen  Und Salze braucht irgendwie jedes Tier....


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Ok. Verstanden. Dann probier ich es so.

Hälst Du die Yasai Aoir mit 15 Gramm für tauglich fürs Zanderfischen mit DS? Die ist ja recht leicht und doch straff...fürs Stillwasser?

Und welche Rutenlänge ist vom Ufer tatsächlich sinnvoll?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Hatte die Rute noch nicht in der Hand... kommt immer auf den Einsatzbereich an.

Man müsste die Rute mal in die Hand nehmen um das zu beurteilen...


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Schade. 

Aber 2,70 ist vom Ufer ok, oder?

Ich möchte keine Rute kaufen, da ich genug im Keller habe, um eine taugliche zu finden.

Allgemein: Was muss eine straffe DS Rute fürs Stillwasser für Entfernungen bis ca. 30 m Deiner Meinung nach mitbringen?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit Drop Shot auf Zander- wann, wo, womit, Geräte und Köder*

Jeder hat da andere Vorlieben.... ne 270er wäre mir zu lang für die paar Meter Wurfweite.... Dropshotten auf Distanz finde ich pers. eh nicht optimal.... davon abgesehen.

Ich würde ne 2,10 - 2,40er Rute (im Zweifel die 2,40er) nehmen. 

Mach erstmal deine Gehversuche mit Kunstködern und dann kannste immernoch was kaufen


----------

